# Elk Antler Marrow



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 23, 2012)

Shavings that I save from drilling out and turning Elk antler that I can cast in Polyester Resin and turn into Sierra series pen blanks.

Les


----------



## carpblaster (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks,I got some and did not want to make pens withit so will do this and continue to make tooth pick holders and salt-pepper shakers


----------



## Barry in London (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Les.

When you make these blanks do you mix the antler with the resin or do you glue it to the tube and then cast it?  If you mix it in the resin, do you use vacuum or pressure to get any air bubbles out?  Can it be done without vacuum or pressure?  Do you grind the antler any further to make it into a powder?

I saved the shavings from my moose antler that I turned and I'd like to make it into a pen blank.  However I don't want to waste it.  It's a mix of dust and very tiny shavings.  I don't have a vacuum or pressure setup yet but hope to have that this year.


----------

